# Powerbase excel



## joey1999 (Jul 14, 2014)

Can I table mount a Powerbase Excel plunge router


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

ALMOST any router may be table mounted, Ian.

You may have to make a specific insert plate and drill out to suit.

Are you able to remove the springs, if you are going to leave it in the table, or do you want to still be able to use it hand held?


----------

